# Kimmi



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmi are you out there? The stupid spam blocker had you caught up in the cue. Well maybe not stupid, it did catch a real spammer.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Kimmi are you out there? The stupid spam blocker had you caught up in the cue. Well maybe not stupid, it did catch a real spammer.


*Kimmi, unlike me, is a night owl and is still asleep. I'm to wake her at 7 and I'll tell her of the spam blocker.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She can laugh at it but she should have access to the forum now. Good thing I get up early then.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi Robin hi all, figured I look on here n enjoy the info n fun. Can't let Dan have all the fun. Thank u for fixing it for me Robin. I think I know some of u already, if dans not talking about our family of the feathered variety, he's talking about u all. Thanks for approving me. Now I can see if dans talking about me, lol. Kimmi


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Kimmi!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmin328 said:


> Hi Robin hi all, figured I look on here n enjoy the info n fun. Can't let Dan have all the fun. Thank u for fixing it for me Robin. I think I know some of u already, if dans not talking about our family of the feathered variety, he's talking about u all. Thanks for approving me. Now I can see if dans talking about me, lol. Kimmi


Trust me, he does. But it's almost always in glowing terms so he's safe. 

Don't forget the pups, the bonsai and so many other things.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank u very much


robin416 said:


> Trust me, he does. But it's almost always in glowing terms so he's safe.
> 
> Don't forget the pups, the bonsai and so many other things.


Oh yes we have a petting zoo, botanical garden, a mini orchard etc..... alot for sure.


Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum Kimmi!


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum Kimmi!


Thank u Dr. Paul


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

As long as their mostly nice posts lol. He's a handful but he's mine. 👌


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi my Kimmi!  Good to have you around too.  

Hensley says hi too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Um, who's Hensley?


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hi my Kimmi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hensley hi Sarah hugs 🤗💖


robin416 said:


> Um, who's Hensley?


Hensley is a chicken I gave Sarah when she came to see others. It was super cute when she was a little baby. It had issues n Sarah saved it. She loves her chickens so much. Hensley wanted to stay around n get spoiled.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is Hensley the little one she nearly lost?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep- that’s her sweet face there. She’s a puppy chicken. She needs front paws so she can wag her butt better!


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Lol wiggle wiggle I want to get well by u too. She's a lil homely but u love her that's all that matters. U n Tristan are so loving to all those feathered kids. Wish I had drs that cared enough.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It truly is amazing what she's getting out of her birds. I had birds that came to their names but nothing like what she has going on there.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

She n Tristan are amazing the love n care they give them so sweet. That love w do it. Had proof of that w my kids should of lived one yr got 3.5 yrs w Joshy, 5 w Zachy n 8 yrs w our Angel girl Stormy. Drs said no reason but love that they were still around. I did all I could for that extra time. Never a regret. Love is amazing.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Kimmi! It's really great having you around!


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank u so much your all very kind. Dan is right this a gr8 group of good people. Hard to find nowadays. People are getting more evil is the only word I can use. Shooting, covid, depravity, abductions, killings. Wow almost afraid to leave the property nowadays u don't know anymore. Just my opinion of course. I'm glad Dan found u all. Thank u again


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Kimmin328 said:


> Thank u so much your all very kind. Dan is right this a gr8 group of good people. Hard to find nowadays. People are getting more evil is the only word I can use. Shooting, covid, depravity, abductions, killings. Wow almost afraid to leave the property nowadays u don't know anymore. Just my opinion of course. I'm glad Dan found u all. Thank u again


No problem! I know your so right abductions, killing ETC......


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes they- and you are all so kind.  I got the video of Tinys new trick today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmin328 said:


> I'm glad Dan found u all. Thank u again


We're glad he did too. I was wondering what took you so long.

The forum has gone through a lot of tumult over the past three/four years. I'll get smacked for this but who cares, I'm not a paid employee. There was a huge turnover of top admins here, the one that anointed himself king caused a quite a few to leave, he did damage in forum function and other unscrupulous things. 

My husband was terminally ill, I left to care for him. While I was gone a couple of mods went rogue and created their own forum that ultimately failed but they pulled members away and others quit over the drama. 

I will never claim to be right all of the time, I'm human after all. But there's PJ to keep me in line and Philip the head admin. He's a good guy btw. This forum and it's members mean a lot to me. Maybe more than it should but it is what it is.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

It's a shame really during covid people should of worked together more. I feel. Then the rest might not of happened.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Kimmin328 said:


> As long as their mostly nice posts lol. He's a handful but he's mine. 👌


*You're a handful too, but you're mine. Guess I'll keep you. Perhaps I'll catch you another snake today to get rid of.*


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We're glad he did too. I was wondering what took you so long.
> 
> The forum has gone through a lot of tumult over the past three/four years. I'll get smacked for this but who cares, I'm not a paid employee. There was a huge turnover of top admins here, the one that anointed himself king caused a quite a few to leave, he did damage in forum function and other unscrupulous things.
> 
> ...


It should mean a lot uve made it a gr8 place to chit chat talk n ask ?s without being sabotaged doing so. It's easy I've found to think more of the people who write nice things get involved, write n say just the right things to say. Then when ur with them thinking this is a good friend or they are on these or any forums long enough they say what they really mean take advantage of people like u who trusted during a very hard time for u or all of us in some way or another. The truth comes out eventually. Were all human bad days good ones hopefully more the latter, lol. But being true to ourselves is enough we get hurt discouraged n lose hope but it has good days where happiness, smiling feeling better, the gorgeous day, whatever makes u smile it's a good day. So keep smiling it'll get better. I say every am I woke up I hope its a gr8 day. I feel sorry for the bad people. They don't have real happiness in their lives. I think that way anyway. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *You're a handful too, but you're mine. Guess I'll keep you. Perhaps I'll catch you another snake today to get rid of.*


LOL Such a brave he man. 

What is it with men and snakes. It was me relocating any we came across too.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

danathome said:


> *You're a handful too, but you're mine. Guess I'll keep you. Perhaps I'll catch you another snake today to get rid of.*


Don't u dare Daniel Nichols..... that last one u made me drop off down the road was 7 ft long n struck out at me. Ill get even brat... IM A HANDFUL??? lolololol. Ur funny dear! Ur lucky I'm at moms. Brat!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmin328 said:


> It's a shame really during covid people should of worked together more. I feel. Then the rest might not of happened.


This was precovid. It happened the past 3 to 4 years. 

I guess I was somehow moderating behavior of the the two. But I was also laying low because the king admin was banning like mad. With me here so long and close ties with the other staff and other members I would have been a target.

You haven't met him yet but even 444lover was banned. Neither of us knows why.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Such a brave he man.
> 
> What is it with men and snakes. It was me relocating any we came across too.


The other, other white meat, It's what's for dinner!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> The other, other white meat, It's what's for dinner!


Weren't you one of those wanted me to count the rattles on the snake I shot last year? Venomous in my front yard will not survive. Or anywhere near my bird pens.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Kimmin328 said:


> It's a shame really during covid people should of worked together more. I feel. Then the rest might not of happened.


Yep!


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> The other, other white meat, It's what's for dinner!


Yuk I'd rather starve


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Weren't you one of those wanted me to count the rattles on the snake I shot last year? Venomous in my front yard will not survive. Or anywhere near my bird pens.


I like skeletons of dead animals rattles all that but not live ones


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know if Dan told you the story. The Guineas told me it was in the front yard. Well, one of them did. He ran out to a "stick" that shouldn't have been there. Me being suspicious I went the long way around and when it rattled, I was like "oh hell no!"

It was headed for the monster Azalea in the front yard where the Guinea mom took her keets for a break.

Tried a hand gun, nope. I did hit it once with that which drove it towards a stump and away from the Azalea. Finally got the shotgun then I had to fiddle with it because I actually never fired it. Hubs just went over the different parts. Figured out how to tell it was loaded and took the safety off. The rest is history. I wouldn't touch it even afterwards. Something came and carried it off during the night.

The vultures wanted it but the Guineas kept running them off.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow not fun especially a rattler. Didnt keep the rattle. Show ur "me jane" tude. Lol. Men good job though. U can come here anytime n get ours....


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't know if Dan told you the story. The Guineas told me it was in the front yard. Well, one of them did. He ran out to a "stick" that shouldn't have been there. Me being suspicious I went the long way around and when it rattled, I was like "oh hell no!"
> 
> It was headed for the monster Azalea in the front yard where the Guinea mom took her keets for a break.
> 
> ...


Venemous doesn't survive here either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Venemous doesn't survive here either.


Do you see many there, PJ? I know cold weather keeps them away but there's enough warm time in OH to have them moving. That was my first after all the years of living in the country.

Yep, stay in the woods. Stay away from my habitat. Oh, not long after I killed that one, Lisa my neighbor, also shot one in her yard.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you see many there, PJ? I know cold weather keeps them away but there's enough warm time in OH to have them moving. That was my first after all the years of living in the country.
> 
> Yep, stay in the woods. Stay away from my habitat. Oh, not long after I killed that one, Lisa my neighbor, also shot one in her yard.


I see them when I'm mowing and in the woodpile. I kill the Copperheads and rattlers. We have one we call a Forest Rattler or a Woods Rattler. When I was a kid, the farmers would get together and try to kill them because they would bite the cows.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw posts about that here on Craigslist about that. Now I don't remember what they were looking for to combat them but it was bad last year evidently because that's the first time I saw a post like that.

Oh, I remember. Smaller caliber shotguns like my 20 gauge. Evidently they considered their 12 gauges a little big for the job.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Kimmin328 said:


> I like skeletons of dead animals rattles all that but not live ones


*You need to get yourself a new cow skull. The one in the yard has about decayed away.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I'll ask. LOL I'm surprised the squirrels haven't had a go at it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't think I'll ask. LOL I'm surprised the squirrels haven't had a go at it.


*Kimmi said she liked skeletons/old bones in her post, and she does. I think they're kinda neat too.*

*When we moved here there wasn't any wildlife in the yard or near it. We guessed that the previous owners had rifles and used them... Now the wildlife has returned and, like the domestic animals, getting quite tame. There were no squirrels, 'til recently, to chew on the skull.*


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I don't think I'll ask. LOL I'm surprised the squirrels haven't had a go at it.


What was the rattle on ur snake then?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue, since I wouldn't touch it even after it was dead. It was four or five foot long.


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Is it a gopher snake (has a fake rattle) ur pic ill take n look at the internet n see if I can find one w those marking. Ur in Alabama right? My mom was born in Dothan. Dan said u lived here. Fun fun... I thought there are poisonous rattles in every state.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I saw posts about that here on Craigslist about that. Now I don't remember what they were looking for to combat them but it was bad last year evidently because that's the first time I saw a post like that.
> 
> Oh, I remember. Smaller caliber shotguns like my 20 gauge. Evidently they considered their 12 gauges a little big for the job.


Yes, 20 gauge, I still have my father's, I use.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmin328 said:


> Is it a gopher snake (has a fake rattle) ur pic ill take n look at the internet n see if I can find one w those marking. Ur in Alabama right? My mom was born in Dothan. Dan said u lived here. Fun fun... I thought there are poisonous rattles in every state.


Timber rattler. 

I live North of Dothan. All my docs are down there. The stores and stuff too. It's grown since we moved here and continues to grow. Traffic is becoming a problem and I hate traffic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, 20 gauge, I still have my father's, I use.


I don't understand the need for a 20 if a 12 is available. I know it's lighter and less kick. Unless it's the idea of blowing it to hell and gone.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Kimmin328 said:


> I like skeletons of dead animals rattles all that but not live ones


Yeah.. ha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Big snake... OMGosh.


----------

